# Weird radio brick vzw gs3 PLEASE HELP!



## kichard (Jan 26, 2012)

Hey guys, got excited when I saw cm booting on our device. Installed cm9 and the kexc recovery per instructions. Worked well, botchy signal. So I decided to flash synergy rom, All went well, except no signal. Zilch. Then figured to just Odin back to stock rooted and continue on with my day. Odin back to stock. I see 4g, all is well! NO. I have mobile data, but no voice/text. I've also flashed the normal recovery (non kexc) thinking it was the culprit.

If ANYONE can help me I'd be forever thankful. I'm no n00b to flashing stuff. Which is why I'm perplexed. It seems that something had changed a radio setting somewhere. I've messed around with the lte/cdma/evdo settings in phone info. But that's all I've done, don't know much about the app other than that toggle. Thanks guys.

Verizon gs3


----------



## kichard (Jan 26, 2012)

FWIW the sim card is still fine, I've been using it in my Gnex all day since this crap has started..


----------



## DroidOnRoids (Sep 20, 2011)

Did you ever use the Phone Info app to switch data connectivity? Also, why CM9 lol CM10 has been out for a while.


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

Have you tried a SIM card reprovision? Also, do you still have your full IMEI under "About Phone"?


----------



## kichard (Jan 26, 2012)

DroidOnRoids said:


> Did you ever use the Phone Info app to switch data connectivity? Also, why CM9 lol CM10 has been out for a while.


I switched to every possible verizon option.

Because I couldn't find the gapps for JB.

I don't understand what's affecting my radio. Mobile DATA works, browsing the internet works fine. But as soon as I try and make a call "no mobile connection avail"


----------



## kichard (Jan 26, 2012)

Goose306 said:


> Have you tried a SIM card reprovision? Also, do you still have your full IMEI under "About Phone"?


No I have not. How do you do that?


----------



## DroidOnRoids (Sep 20, 2011)

kichard said:


> No I have not. How do you do that?


[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]*2767*3855#[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]THIS WILL WIPE YOUR DATA.







[/background]


----------



## kichard (Jan 26, 2012)

My IMEI is not correct, it is showing B00000000


----------



## DroidOnRoids (Sep 20, 2011)

kichard said:


> My IMEI is not correct, it is showing B00000000


Uhm...yeah, you have a data bricked phone. Sorry









You need to get a replacement buddy. Did you in anyway backup your IMEI? That's what you should have done before flashing CM9/10 or AOKP.


----------



## kichard (Jan 26, 2012)

DroidOnRoids said:


> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]*2767*3855#[/background]
> 
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]THIS WILL WIPE YOUR DATA.
> 
> ...


Did that, now I'm roaming.

Ugh.


----------



## kichard (Jan 26, 2012)

Crazy lol. Good thing I bought the warranty. Maybe I'll take a shower with my phone tomorrow.

How do I even back up IMEI? I've never heard of doing that since the incredible days of roming..


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

DroidOnRoids said:


> Uhm...yeah, you have a data bricked phone. Sorry
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are NOT bricked. Even without a backup. Check XDA. I can find a relevant thread here in a bit unless I get ninja'd by someone else, but you can recover from all 00000's in IMEI.


----------



## kichard (Jan 26, 2012)

Goose306 said:


> You are NOT bricked. Even without a backup. Check XDA. I can find a relevant thread here in a bit unless I get ninja'd by someone else, but you can recover from all 00000's in IMEI.


Cool! This prevents my woman from calling me an idiot tomorrow when I go buy a new phone lol.

If you could hit me with the link that would be awesome.

I've always had zero luck when trying to search the xda forums.


----------



## DroidOnRoids (Sep 20, 2011)

Goose306 said:


> You are NOT bricked. Even without a backup. Check XDA. I can find a relevant thread here in a bit unless I get ninja'd by someone else, but you can recover from all 00000's in IMEI.


Ahhhhhh lol Super fail by me. Thanks for clearing it up. Didn't realize there was a way to get it back lol


----------



## DroidOnRoids (Sep 20, 2011)

Oh hey XDA. Here's how to fix it: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1802024

People really need to post these on Rootzwiki lol


----------



## kichard (Jan 26, 2012)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=29462348

It's my lucky day!

Thanks for the advice and direction guys. I'll post up results shortly!


----------



## DroidOnRoids (Sep 20, 2011)

Lol no problem. Thank god goose was here or you'd be sending back a phone that was fixable lmao


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

DroidOnRoids said:


> Lol no problem. Thank god goose was here or you'd be sending back a phone that was fixable lmao


You ninja'd me. TBH its laziness, I absolutely hate trying to navigate XDA's forum structure using Tapatalk. Insanely terrible design.

I like to imagine their conversation went like this:

"Let's just put these phones and pads in random order with no real meaning or discerning reason for it, and then lets make it the largest device directory in the world."

"....Yeah, that sounds like a good idea...." *does it*

Really, WTF XDA. Thanks for linking it though. I know last time I read up on it it still showed roaming even though basically everything worked after restore, although I've heard with the latest updates to the guide that will even dissapear as well and that was fixed, so we can basically restore IMEI fully even without a backup. That being said; I already have an EFS backup and a QPST backup. I'm paranoid as a mother fucker.


----------



## kichard (Jan 26, 2012)

I am too stuck in roaming...You said there's a fix?


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

This will fix it:

Get a new SIM. Go to Verizon and make them activate it.

Source: Done it 'bout, 6 or 7 times

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kichard (Jan 26, 2012)

MistaWolfe said:


> This will fix it:
> 
> Get a new SIM. Go to Verizon and make them activate it.
> 
> ...


I'd say my sim is ok since it's working fine in my gnex...from what I understand it's information inside the device itself that needs re-worked.

Am I far off on this?


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

Follow the link in DroidOnRoids post. That IS the IMEI fix. The roaming issue is usually caused by losing IMEI - you can still reactivate by doing a SIM wipe/reprovision but it breaks some connection to Verizon's network. By manually restoring your IMEI on your phone to what Verizon thinks it should be, this should get rid of the roaming icon and also fix up any further issues you may have gotten by losing your IMEI.


----------



## kichard (Jan 26, 2012)

Goose306 said:


> Follow the link in DroidOnRoids post. That IS the IMEI fix. The roaming issue is usually caused by losing IMEI - you can still reactivate by doing a SIM wipe/reprovision but it breaks some connection to Verizon's network. By manually restoring your IMEI on your phone to what Verizon thinks it should be, this should get rid of the roaming icon and also fix up any further issues you may have gotten by losing your IMEI.


I used the tool to reproduce my IMEI. It now show's up in phone info correctly, all except for it's missing the last digit. There are no extra digits, just missing the last one. I reprovisioned and rebooted. Still stuck in roaming. I don't think there's a roaming fix yet is there...?


----------



## droidstyle (Oct 22, 2011)

Nope no roaming fix yet...your best bet as a noob is to read the stickies before flashing anything and you would of seen a big disclaimer saying to "back up your imei first".


----------



## con247 (Nov 30, 2011)

Yes from what I have been reading the only way to fix it 100% is to have a backup before it got messed up.


----------



## manywelps (Aug 6, 2012)

kichard said:


> I used the tool to reproduce my IMEI. It now show's up in phone info correctly, all except for it's missing the last digit. There are no extra digits, just missing the last one. I reprovisioned and rebooted. Still stuck in roaming. I don't think there's a roaming fix yet is there...?


Yes there is, there's a format code that fixes it.

Edit: *2767*3855# (THIS WILL NUKE EVERYTHING, SO BACK YOUR SHIT (NANDROIDS) up onto a computer)


----------



## kichard (Jan 26, 2012)

manywelps said:


> Yes there is, there's a format code that fixes it.
> 
> Edit: *2767*3855# (THIS WILL NUKE EVERYTHING, SO BACK YOUR SHIT (NANDROIDS) up onto a computer)


That didn't do anything, bro..


----------



## manywelps (Aug 6, 2012)

kichard said:


> That didn't do anything, bro..


Are you on stock rom?


----------



## Stryker1297 (Aug 3, 2012)

kichard said:


> That didn't do anything, bro..


make sure you're on touchwiz roms orr else the code wont work.


----------

